# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  "The Secret of Making High-Quality Art (in Blender and Everywhere)"

## dragonice501

This was a talk given at Blender con 2017, a 3D package software, where the speaker talks about the hidden fundamental art techniques that make images appealing to look at that i just realized are perfect for map making, so i thought i'd share it.

https://www.creativeshrimp.com/the-s...ality-art.html

TLDW, here's the big take away:

https://www.creativeshrimp.com/wp-co...1_contents.jpg

----------

